# The Shack - By William P. Young



## tellville (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey guys, I saw somebody in the "worst book ever read" thread say this book was awful. I haven't read it yet but I was curious as to why it is so awful?


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 28, 2008)

Let Al Mohler explain it to you.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Apr 28, 2008)

Here's what I wrote on my blog.


----------



## tellville (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## JOwen (May 27, 2008)

tellville said:


> Thanks guys!




Listening now.


----------



## kvanlaan (May 27, 2008)

Wes, would you mind cutting and pasting the xanga article onto the thread? The gubbermint here isn't all that hot on free press and expression of personal opinions so such sites aren't accessible...

Thanks!


----------



## KMK (May 27, 2008)

joshua said:


> tellville said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, I saw somebody in the "worst book ever read" thread say this book was awful. I haven't read it yet but I was curious as to why it is so awful?
> ...



Not to mention it is just plain bad literature.


----------

